# Hey Autoworld! Cars I'd Like To See Produced.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well I have an idea for a release of cars I'd like to see Autoworld produce. I know some of you guys may not like it, but I think they would be a hit. so here they are.

Supercar Release. The cars I'm talking about here are the Bugatti Veyron, Ferrari 599, Pagani Zonda F, Aston Martin Vanquish, Marcos TSO GT2, Ascari KZ1, Maserati MC12, and Mercedes SLR.

Anyone who watches Top Gear should know what I'm talking about. But most important, what do you guys think?

Randy.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those would be some nice Thunderjet bodies, I'd like to see a 599.

But I've noticed a lot of the new X-Traction releases,
Auto World has been having some difficulty getting their bodies low enough on the chassis.
They need some slot car racers to help them out with that.

__________________


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to see them produce more Xtraction style late 60's, early 70's GM and Fords!

Ditto on the lower stance!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd like to see the " Supercar " release on XTraction Ultra-G chassis. Definitely make the bodies sit low to the track. The picture below is a Bugatti Veyron. Two V-8 engines, 4 Turbo Chargers, 1001 Horsepower, Top speed ( LIMITED to ) 252 MPH, 0 to 60 in 2.5 seconds. This car would look great as a slot car.

Randy.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to see a Mad Max release, and/or a Deathrace release.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Racemasters ....maybe?*

Agreed!

Something completly off the regular menu sounds delicious. 

I'm not really sure why so many (Brand X) cars have trouble settling onto their chassis, but it would be a huge issue for the type of car your referring too. Look back at how nicely the wheel well to tire fit was on the original AFX cars...and it wasnt just them!

The Tycos of the era fit nicely too, and (IMHO) the undisputed albeit short lived leader of body to chassis fitment....AMRAC! I always look at one of my Amrac RSRs or Z cars for inspiration and guidance when it comes time for trimming.

Sadly, I dont think the makers of Brand Xs bodies ...

a. care 
b. take a second look
c. have ever seen a real car

...and by that time it's too late for us.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

c. have ever seen a real car

That's precious!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's 'cause Wee Hung One and Long Duck Dong carpool in the rickshaw to work.. :lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As racist as hell, but funny as hell too.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's 'cause Wee Hung One and Long Duck Dong carpool in the rickshaw to work.. :lol:


Yuck Foo with an Eggroll. :thumbsup:

_________________


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Something completly off the regular menu sounds delicious.
> 
> ...



Racemasters? They would do the Supercar release right. They would cost a little more than Autoworld, but they would look good and would be worth it.

I agree that the slot makers need to get the body to sit low on the chassis. 
Nothing looks better than a slot car body that sits low to the track. Aurora's Magna-Traction Porsche Carrera #1933, Mercury Stocker, Corvette "A" Production, and Porsche 917-10K Can Am are good looking cars.

If Autoworld would make a "Supercar Release" with the cars mentioned in my first post on this thread, they would have to make the bodies sit low on the chassis and the wheel wells fit the tires. I think the Pagani Zonda F would be a challenge to make the body fit the chassis correctly.

I'd like to see this release, just something different and with an appeal to the collectors and racers.

I've been watching the TV show Top Gear on BBC America and I'm amazed at some of the cars I've seen. Plus the entire show is great fun to watch. Funny and for me educational. The host are good and my favorite, THE STIG.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I would agree...save for the Carrera. While it sits nice and low there has always been something proportionally wrong with it. Looks a bit more like a batting helmet than a 911...and the pillars and posts are overly askew/akimbo. Admittedly I'm a 911 nut so my observations are overly biased when a 911 topic arises ...LOL!

How about the Z-28 though? One of my first AFX cars...and still one of my favs. Although not a super exotic car per-sey; it illustrates my point about the idea of wrapping a body around the chassis properly, rather than puking out a happy meal toy and halfass slapping it on a chassis and cramming it in a pretty cube with groovy artwork. Thanx just the same, I'd rather have a bitchen' chassis fit and a plain brown wrapper.

I inserted Racemasters into your thread with the intent of devil's advocacy. I think we can all stipulate to the obvious thought that their attention to detail and execution would likely be superior to Brand X. However, my initial thought really was that their Mega G chassis would better lend itself to the snug, ground hugging styling requirments of most all exotic super cars; and perhaps keep to a minimum all the fudging of height to length to width ratios that the happy meal designers do to get a body wrapped around a given chassis.

Just dreaming along....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Something completly off the regular menu sounds delicious.


Hmmmmm...... How about a Movie car release?

Let's say a.....

70 Plymouth Valiant 4dr in red

71 Ford Galaxie 4dr in brown and a cop version in light blue

73 Ford Mach1 Mustang in butterscotch. 

74 Dodge Monaco cop car (retired)

75 Pontiac Firebird (base model) in gold

77 Ferrari 308 GTS in red

73 Pontiac Ventura in silver

75 Dodge utility truck in red (LA fire dept)

Anyone remember where these cars are from?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

?
Gator?White Lightning
?
Blues Bros.
Rockford
Magnum
French Connection
Emergency

Don't forget Crazy Larry's Charger and the white Challenger from Vanishing Point.( I remembered this before you posted!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Vanishing Point, but then they would have to do the bike with the chick on it.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Vanishing Point, but then they would have to do the bike with the chick on it.


That's ok.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

V8 Supercars would be a huge hit on this side of the world. Available in 1/32 but nothing in HO. I know AW wouldn't be looking at the market down here. But it's a real shame these are not available in HO.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well the 4 dr valiant is from Duel, I know that one. 

I agree on the Crazy Larry and Vanishing point cars, totally!

The hardware already exists for a smokey and the bandit release, the firebird and semi rig are no problem, just take the gm 4-door from the very first Dukes release and slap a pontiac grille on it, paint it gold and call that one good. 

They could have a field day doing Cannonball Run cars too, havent heard that one brought up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would assume the 73 Ford Mach1 Mustang in butterscotch would be the Eleanor from the original gone in 60 seconds. That's a comprehensive list Rich!!! :freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More ... oops , *ANY* Rally racing vehicle. Even one would be nice.

GT Racing cars. Again, start with one, any one, and build from there.

More tuners and drifters. PM/RC2 nailed the body fitment on these. 

American, especially muscle cars have been done to death - and beyond, deep into the afterlife, look out here comes yet another Mustang or Camaro back from the dead. Again and again. Goofy movie novelty cars - no mas, no mas. If we're to the point of even considering the mundane and mediocre 4-door grandpa cars, sure sign that the genre has been played out. Put away the bag of Cheetos, ditch the bare steamed hot dog on gooey bread, and nix the syrupy Classic Coca Cola and give us something different for a change Mr. One Track Tommy. 

There IS a big world out there beyond the 1960s and 1970s Big American Tin from Detroit. Step out of the rust and into the light, of the '80s, 90s, 00s, and race cars, sports car, rally cars, exotics, tuners, low riders, Euro, Aussie, and maybe some classic artful customs. 

Scooby Vans? Penguinmobile? You've gotta be kidding. Give me a break.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hot Rods.... with lots of chrome. blowers, pipes, new style rims... 
60's stocker t-jets would be cool too. MEV makes nice ones, but they're a bit expensive to be used as runners though. Classic drag cars would be a winner in my book too. 

and... I like the goofy movie/TV cars... but I admit, I can see why some would think they've been done to to death.

But I'll buy the scooby van, and a monkiemobile, crazy larry, some of the cannoball cars, a Barris line would be awsome, more Tom Daniels cars too. 


I really don't need anymore Mustangs, Camaros, Vettes or Vipers in my collection though.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw, c'mon!!!! Scooby vans are cool!! If I start casting my own bodies I'll be doing worse than 4 doors!! I'll be making dreaded station wagons!! :lol: But then of course, I'm the oddball of the group.

I agree there is more out there than the already beat to death muscle cars. But then there are mid to late 60's cars that haven't been done yet, and there's plenty of room for improvement on the ones that have been done. There are a number of mid to late 60's Detroit Iron that have eluded the molds that I would like to see made. But I would like a level of quality that would probably stress the capabilities of AW. I'm thinking maybe the quality of the new Model Motoring. A 67 Grand Prix, a 67 Catalina or Bonneville, maybe a 65-68 Galaxy, 70 skylark GSX, a 67 Chrysler 300.. You get the idea. There's plenty of stuff that hasn't been done. I agree it's time to give the Camaros, Firebirds, Mustangs, Cudas, Chargers and Cougars a break. At least the model years that have been beat to death..

I'd like to see older hot rods done up too, like a 32,33,or 34 ford coupe, pick up, and sedan. Full fenders and optional hood and a detailed engine. There will be chassis clearance problems that will need to be addressed to make these proportioned correctly. There are ways of doing it and having it look right. Other than a select few scratch built models, noone has really taken to time to try it on a manufacturing level.

There's more to the 50's than the Merc sled. A 50 Ford Crestliner, a 56 Ford Sunliner, maybe an early 50's Chevy or 48-49 Dodge. There are plenty of cars out there that just haven't been modeled yet. 

Like I said many times before, I am the oddball of the group. I'm most likely the only one on here who doesn't race at all. So my tastes are bound to differ with most of you. But that's what make this place so much fun!! :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> ... I like the goofy movie/TV cars... but I admit, I can see why some would think they've been done to to death.


They have! But not all of them. Why not go all out?

Exotic cars are nice to look at I guess, but how many of you have actually driven Lambos & Ferraris? I think that's the continuing appeal of the Detroit iron, we've all been in and around the cars at one point or another. More modern production cars are half plastic anyways, so maybe it wouldn't be so foreign to see a plastic body remake of let's say a Supra, oh wait that one's been done, a RX7, oh done too.......gee, these were a big hit. Maybe AW can come out with a limited edition series made out of recycled plastic from the actual cars that don't run anymore because of a bad computer, or too many $300 sensors that went out at the same time, making it cheaper to just buy another car. Or maybe it was their crumple zones? At any rate, there is more plastic sitting in any given junkyard than there ever was Detroit iron.

Scooby dooby doo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Problem is that the kiddies at McDonalds dont want what we want in the way of a happy meal toy. It's a flux capacitor vs flux collector equation.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Reluctantly going back to reality..*

Here is the biggest problem to add to the frustration equation and that is simple economics. And here is where Tom Lowe gets a little respect. It's hard if not almost impossible to get a good balance of low cost and profitability these days. We as collectors demand (well ask for anyways) higher quality, but at the same time look for cheaper prices. You really can't have both. Looking for a happy median is like looking for a unicorn. We've all heard of it, but it's never seen. I wouldn't want to take a guess at what the tooling would cost to make a body, let alone a group of them. Releasing a group of fairly decent bodies whether for a T Jet, X Traction, a Mega G, or any other chassis costs up front money. Then you have to wait and see if they will sell or not. In order to recuperate the tooling costs you either have to jack the price up per piece just to break even, or make an awful lot of them and hope they sell good. It also has to be profitable for the company making them. After all, if there is no profit, what is the sense of making them?? 

This is where my desires for certain body styles goes in the potty and gets flushed. There just isn't a demand for simple Plain Jane coupes, wagons and sedans. The mass appeal just isn't there. For the cellar dweller cave man dude making a mold and pushing out 30 - 40 bodies from a die cast master it would work. For a company with 30+ employees and overseas shipping and a professional injection molded body it just won't happen. 

As far as ever driving a Lambo or a Panoz or some other super car, this may be the only way most of us would ever get the opportunity to drive one. I know whatever car is on the track is personally being driven by me... While my personal tastes differ to the vast majority, I will have to endorse the idea of a fleet of super cars. My mediocre car desires will sit on the back burner in my mind, waiting for that cellar adventure in silicone and resin... Some day...maybe...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

To put it more succinctly... 

Take a look at what the 1:32 crowd has been feasting on.

_I'll have what they're having, please._

Slot car hors d'oeuvres, in HO scale, naturally. 

Thank You.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Alot of good suggestions here that I would be interested in in adding to my collection. I just wished they could engineer a better fit on the chassis so they they all don't look like candidates for a swamp buggy meet down in Georgia.  rr


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to see some 60's 70's 80's stock car bodies


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm glad to see some agreement with the "Supercar Release". I love American cars, but there's room for cars from over seas. I know, American cars are the "native cusine". But sometimes you want something different to eat.

I watched the Rolex Series this weekend and recorded the LeMans race. And I would love to see those cars in HO scale as someone already mentioned. I know some have been done but I'd like to see more current cars from those racing series'. 

I'm hoping the manufactures are reading this post and may look into it. If Autoworld would decide to pursue the Bugatti Veyron for example, They have a license from Volkswagon for the Samba Bus and Beetle. Volkswagon owns Bugatti, so maybe that hurdle could be easy to get over. 

I wanted to get on here last night and read up, but I broke my 4th finger on my right hand yesterday at work and decided to watch some tv instead. I'm kind of ticked because it's going to make tinkering with slots a little difficult the next 6 to 8 weeks. 

Anyway, I love the ideas and talk going on here. Great to be able to come here, post a thought, see the reactions, and unwind.

Randy.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Really...*

Some of you on this board know me to lower my cars for racing and proper aerodynamic stance...and I agree I would love to see some of the super cars (Ferrari 599)...I can't say too much about AW but i know that Tomy is working on the 1.5 Mega G Chassis and first relaease for that chassis is a dropped Porsche 962

Also according to our source at Tomy they are going to revive the original LMP they designed some years ago and correct it so that it will fit the 1.5 MG chassis..

We have been working with the A/FX division on a Factory Racing version of the Nylatron SG+ chassis belive me when I tell you that the prototypes are NICE... 

Will post pics later....


Yo*!*


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> To put it more succinctly...
> 
> Take a look at what the 1:32 crowd has been feasting on.
> 
> ...


Very good point here. For the past several years now, 1/32 cars have gobbled up a large part of what was an H.O. market. Lots of guys with the space that never really liked working on "those small" H.O. cars have gone to 1/32 and when you compare the detail of the cars and compare the costs it's a no brainer to see why. The bottom line is that you have to sell what you're making, so the mass market will dictate to a large extent what gets produced.
For those of us who have all of our personal likes, we need to support the cottage industry of casters who are making stuff that is A LOT nicer than a decade ago and there are more casters doing high quality work. Back in the 90's I did some casting of bodies to supply our group for racing. Not great quality, but good enough to bash around. I personally have no desire to try and take it up a level and I have the utmost respect for the guys who are casting and producing high quality stuff. These are the guys that we need to support and encourage. They have a passion for what they do and are investing time and money and certainly deserve some reward in return.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking myself that Tomy would be the mfg to do the supercars. High end racing cars seems to be their 'thing' just as NASCAR is what LL does, and recycling the same tired kiddie-oriented releases for about 5 days a year is what MatTyco does. Tomy could really sink its teeth into a Lambo Murcielago or Bugatti Veyron and do those cars some real justice. 

I have to disagree with you naysayers on the wacky scooby vans etc from AW. This is a brilliant marketing strategy, or in theory at least it SHOULD be. If they had a nice, simple chassis (think HP7/Turbo/Supermagnatraction) that is cheap to build, runs and handles fast enough to be fun, but reliable and controllable enough to have broad appeal then there would be no reason AW couldnt come up with a few small figure-8 sets with nice slightly wacky cars for around $35. Maybe a straight up muscle car vs cop car police chase and a summer blockbuster movie tie in set to appeal to established slotheads and older kids. If they get these into the hands of enough people and the sets not only work properly but have add on pieces and extra cars (AW has it covered, unlike Mattel) then you have plenty of fresh blood in the hobby. You put a flyer in each set with pics of all of AW's cars and a link to the website and people are hooked. 

As to the mediocre grampa sedans, I mostly agree. As a stock street vehicle, they have no appeal at all, except for the Charger and 300C. But even a crown victoria will sell if its a cop car. I think Tomy could wrap theirs in fire cheif and taxicab paint and it'd sell that way too. But you cant expect to pop out toyota camry slotcars and expect to sell too many. They have no appeal as anything other than basic transportation, and toy cars are supposed to be FUN. Same reason why you dont see a tax attorney action figure being made. Even with the swappable power ties and an action supeona grip it just wouldnt fly.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have followed the discussion so far and to me the bottom line for the mfg is to what group of customers I want to drop my stuff on.
There are three very distinctive groups:

G1: kids who want to have the stuff they see on telly, it should run and have a very high entertainment value, this is the most hard to please group especially with so much alternative distracting media around. 


G2: the collectors want anything that hasn't been made available yet. They nearly buy everything to be complete and as far as the money stretches.

G3: racers, they don't need really anything what the mfg have on offer, they are too specialized

So how to convince G1 which is my opinion the only group that has growth potential, theoratically? Simply by flogging trendy stuff on them as seen on telly and that is what Tyco/Mattel does. Or bring them into collecting instead of trading cards or HW and the like into cars but again here you need something glam and stylish. It is flashy that counts and not love to detail.

Therefore nothing your dad or mum drives. Especially not boring old stuff from the past. That may be fine for the adult collector but he belongs to a group to small to be catered for by the bigger mfg. Leave him prey for the cottage industry.

So what would I like to see? What about a decent e-type on any chassis, remember Vanishing Point, or early Porsches, 911 Targa, 904, 906, on Tyco/Tomy's. Or European ones of the 70's like VW Rabbit/Golf GTI, Shirocco, Citroen DS. Or todays WRC cars and not something like the LL stuff.

foxkilo


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> Also according to our source at Tomy they are going to revive the original LMP they designed some years ago and correct it so that it will fit the 1.5 MG chassisYo*!*


Can you be more specific? LMP is a bit generic. We do know they plan to do an Audi R10 fort the longer chassis, or at least that is what we had heard...



JLM Racing said:


> We have been working with the A/FX division on a Factory Racing version of the Nylatron SG+ chassis belive me when I tell you that the prototypes are NICE... Yo*!*


An official Racemasters chassis? Who is ''we''?. This runs almost exactly counter to something I heard, admittedly third hand etc.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> Can you be more specific? LMP is a bit generic. We do know they plan to do an Audi R10 fort the longer chassis, or at least that is what we had heard...
> 
> Thats the one I'm referring too...
> 
> ...


ASHRRA is working with A/FX and three separate hardbody racing league to bring forth a working high performance Nylatron SG+ for their upcoming Racing series that will feature a "Stock" class that will consists of a stock Nylatron SG+ chassis with Indi fronts and slip on's and the stock black traction magnets.

The Super Stock class will consist of either a SG+N or a G3 that can have HP parts from BSRT but both chassis must run Double Dots and slip ons.. Testing so far has been a serious blast.

The Bodies for the Stock class will be "GT" Class hardbodies...SS will be closed cockpit GTP with or without rear wing....(Jag, mercedes, 917 Porsche 917...etc...)

Working on my SS entry as we speak...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

A/FX Nut said:


> I'd like to see the " Supercar " release on XTraction Ultra-G chassis. Definitely make the bodies sit low to the track. The picture below is a Bugatti Veyron. Two V-8 engines, 4 Turbo Chargers, 1001 Horsepower, Top speed ( LIMITED to ) 252 MPH, 0 to 60 in 2.5 seconds. This car would look great as a slot car.
> 
> Randy.


Hey Randy ,
i did some Bugatti's for tjets before. 1st a couple of years back then a small batch a few months back. Guess you never seen the picks . Anyway here's couple below bad and grainy but LOL here anyway.

Bear :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

bearsox said:


> Hey Randy ,
> i did some Bugatti's for tjets before. 1st a couple of years back then a small batch a few months back. Guess you never seen the picks . Anyway here's couple below bad and grainy but LOL here anyway.
> 
> Bear :wave:



Well I'll be.... Yes, I missed your post on these. I like the yellow one. Are you going to have any at the Midwest Show to sell? I'm interested. 

Those look good. I recently saw the Veyron on Top Gear. I've fallen in love with that car. But it's out of my league. 

Randy.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Another thing is, we keep getting a lot of '60s muscle cars for one reason: Mass appeal. You have to go pretty far to find someone who doesnt think a '67 camaro or '69 Charger is freakin sweet. Dont care if its an 8 year old or a 68 year old, anyone who loves cars is going to appreciate american muscle. Even if some of these have been done up as slots a billion times youre going to keep seeing them since they sell. If the mfg makes a good profit of these guaranteed money makers, then there's room to risk some more offbeat stuff.

Another thing I would like to see more of is a few of the more 'modern' muscle cars such as the '05 GTO, ram air firebird, fox body mustang, and even an '84-'86 dodge daytona. All of these have a following and both racers and collectors will snap them right up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Detail sells, I mean getting it right. There's a lot of good points about the 32nd scale.
The detail they have been producing is awesome, all the proportions correct.
Most 32nd scalers I know don't like to race them hard because of the damage factor.
The detail is better because its bigger, but they break (brake?) easily on a big track.
Still, the 32nd scale muscle cars and stock cars rule. 
The HO paint detail has come along way over the last decade, if HO manufacturers 
could equally make the body detail and proportions as good, we would all be winners.
Look what's happening with the same scale diecast, incredible.

RaceMasters sure is going in the right direction.

Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

JLM ... awesome looking stance on the 917K. I'm also a big fan of the next gen (Nylatron) SG+ chassis. I had all but given up the SG+ for dead due to the brittle black chassis fiasco. To say that Tomy/Racemasters redeemed themselves with the new chassis is a massive understatement. They hit a home run with the new SG+ chassis. It's not just the material improvements either, they raised the QC significantly on the whole package. 

The SG+ chassis coupled with the last few rounds of drop dead gorgeous bodies like the GT40 Clears has solidly placed Tomy/Racemasters on the top podium spot for HO slot cars. I only wish they made more variety. That's where AutoWorld rules the roost, variety & volume. Together, Tomy and AutoWorld give us an interesting mix and are complementary for the hobby as a whole. Racemasters quality at AutoWorld variety & volume would decimate my wallet in no time. 

That yellow Bugatti looks nice. I love the heck out of building and racing TJets, but nothing would please me more than to see a wholesale switchover to using 1:64 scale bodies on anything but stock racing classes for TJets. I'd like to run the Fray/VHORS style chassis without having all your junk hanging out the sides. The tiny TJets are quaint and cute and evoke warm memories, Christmas and Apple Pie, but once you get them equipped with a skinny little resin body and open wheel chassis, all that quaintness and warm and fuzzy is long gone. Harmonizing racing bodies around a common scale (1:64) would be my preference and make it easier for casters to target multiple hardbody classes. My 2 cent bid.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Racemasters quality at AutoWorld variety & volume would decimate my wallet in no time.
> 
> That yellow Bugatti looks nice. I love the heck out of building and racing TJets, but nothing would please me more than to see a wholesale switchover to using 1:64 scale bodies on anything but stock racing classes for TJets. I'd like to run the Fray/VHORS style chassis without having all your junk hanging out the sides. The tiny TJets are quaint and cute and evoke warm memories, Christmas and Apple Pie, but once you get them equipped with a skinny little resin body and open wheel chassis, all that quaintness and warm and fuzzy is long gone. Harmonizing racing bodies around a common scale (1:64) would be my preference and make it easier for casters to target multiple hardbody classes. My 2 cent bid.


Agreed on the Tjets. The skinny tire Tjets are by far my favorite, but that's not what people race.
Frankly, I can't stand that skateboard look, it just kills all that body detail.
I've seen someone put posts on a 64th scale and run a Tjet chassis under it.
It looks better, but, I would rather race a full bodied HP7 that looks much more realistic.

Skinny tires rule.

Rich


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Agreed on the Thunderjets. They look best with the skinny tires. I made a fray style t-jet a few years ago. Didn't look right at all.

My group does run Stock T-jets with the skinny tires. We love it. Race them on the 4' X 16' 4 lane oval. Some of them handle like a dream. 

I'd hate to see just 1/64 bodies being made though. I like the T-jets. But for a Supercars Release 1/64 would be the way to go. 

Musle Cars have appeal and are popular. But in my opinion they've been done to death lately. There is room for European and Asian cars I feel.

And the Scooby Doo Mystery Machine when Autoworld releases it next year will be a hit. It's not my flavor but others will like it. I thought the Dukes Of Hazzard Race Sets where overdone. But one vendor told me he sells out everytime he gets an order.

I want to come away from the Midwest Slot Show with atleast a couple of Racemasters Ford GTs. Those people are really doing a great job. Love that car too. 

Randy.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> That yellow Bugatti looks nice. I love the heck out of building and racing TJets, but nothing would please me more than to see a wholesale switchover to using 1:64 scale bodies on anything but stock racing classes for TJets. I'd like to run the Fray/VHORS style chassis without having all your junk hanging out the sides. The tiny TJets are quaint and cute and evoke warm memories, Christmas and Apple Pie, but once you get them equipped with a skinny little resin body and open wheel chassis, all that quaintness and warm and fuzzy is long gone. Harmonizing racing bodies around a common scale (1:64) would be my preference and make it easier for casters to target multiple hardbody classes. My 2 cent bid.


* Thanks ! The best looking cars IMHO are the skinny tires as well . And they are my personal favorite to race. Trouble is our classes for wherever i have raced have allways been skinny tires = hardbodies for rules . Seems no one runs resin bodies with skinny stock setups these days. So we end up running the Fray / Nitro / VHORS rules on the resin bodies. I would love to just once open up stock to a whole new look and batch of resin bodies as there are so many to offer. Last i knew in KC was the only place to run the fast tjets but with stock tires and rim widths ? Ahh man would i love to rid racing of those skates one day .... but until then i gotta run what the rules say or sit at home .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I made my own Rockford Firebird out of a Tyco Trans Am and some modelling putty....and some tan/gold paint of course. I also did a version of his dad's (Rocky) pick up from an AFX GMC.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

As far as T^-Jets go they should use the Tuff One tire width...much more realistic


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I too was pleased to see the Nylatron chassis right past wrongs, but it is Mega-G all the way now....

Anyway, forget the VW vey-ron, ugly thing, what we really need in terms of Euro hypercars is:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*New Information from Whaoo Steve from Tomy...*

OK - Now, The News . . . 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah, didn't mean to tease. Just got pulled away in the middle of the post. This is likely to happen again so bear with me. I will get as far as I can

OK. Here is whazzup:

Overview: As you know, there has been a lot of legislation affecting the toy industry over the past year. The cumulative effect of these laws has been to raise costs dramatically, especially for relatively low volume product lines. As a result we were forced to reconsider the business in order to avoid, believe me, REALLY big price increases and elimination of much of the line. This, by the way, is what has occupied me and a lot of Tomy for this past year. That is also the reason that much of the stuff we wanted to bring out this year will have to wait 'till next. 

In the end, we have been able to come up with a solution that allows us to continue our strategy of producing super high quality, realistic products while introducing cool new stuff going forward. Although there are some price increases coming, they are not nearly as big as they could have been and the customer will get more value. Here is why:

1) Our existing and new sets will start coming with the Mega-G chassis as standard. Sets with Formula car bodies will get the long wheelbase , the others will use the MG1.5. The first sets to get the Mega-G treatment will be the Big Block Battler and the Infinity. These should be available in November.

2) While the other chassis' will continue to be available for some time to come, the Mega-G will slowly take over. Eventually, Mega-G will be the only chassis fitted to AFX cars.

The Audi R10, which I fully expected to arrive before the end of the year has been delayed until the second quarter of 2010. That's the bad news. The good news is that we are definitely making the Peugeot 908 too, and there will be a set at the same time. (BTW: not absolutely set in stone yet but the provisional plan is that the set version of the 908 will have painted windows while the individual cars will come in CLEAR with interiors.)

We will ship a new, lowered version of the ubiquitous Porsche 962 by March/April. These will feature historic liveries (which are not quite finalized but should be really cool) and come molded in CLEAR with interiors. The final iteration of the adjusted body has only an 0.8 mm gap from tire to body, front and rear, compared to the previous 4 to 5 mm monster truck gap of the previous version. Needless to say, the car is transformed and the effect is remarkable. 

We are working on at least one other new body for 2010 but that is dependent on licensing so I'll leave that alone for now. In any case it would come later in the year. However, bottom line is that we expect 3 new bodies plus the new 962 along with multiple liveries for delivery in 2010.

Looks like I'm going to have to cut it off at this point. But I will snap some photos later today and get them up by tomorrow.

Thanks for hangin' in!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome news. 

I like the MegaG almost as much as I like the SG+. The only rubs with the Mega has been the inability to fit the chassis on anything other than the 4 bodies it came with, AND, the lack of individually available spare parts, especially shoes. The pit kits are nice, but a steady supply of shoes cannot come soon enough. I expect that both of these situations will change for the better very soon.

I will miss the SG+ when it gets retired and replaced with the skinny new kid on the block. It's been a warrior and served us well. Time to start stocking up on spares!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

jeremy1082 said:


> I made my own Rockford Firebird out of a Tyco Trans Am and some modelling putty....and some tan/gold paint of course. I also did a version of his dad's (Rocky) pick up from an AFX GMC.


Cool beans! You got any pics?????


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

JLM Racing, thanks for the heads up. Very interesting.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> JLM Racing, thanks for the heads up. Very interesting.


DITTO!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

If you want more of the same check out a certain forum which has the same initials as Richard Picard's site....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I too was pleased to see the Nylatron chassis right past wrongs, but it is Mega-G all the way now....
> 
> Anyway, forget the VW vey-ron, ugly thing, what we really need in terms of Euro hypercars is:



I'm sorry Montoya1,

But your wrong!  I know it's a beautiful car. But I do like that Pagani. I saw the episode of Top Gear when the show had them both on. The Veyron blew it away in the drag race and the Pagani was a half a second faster than the Veyron on the road course.

Randy.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

How bout a vintage nascar 3 body pack.X-trac chassis with silver steelie wheels,and 3 bodies all white .Mercury stocker,matadoor stocker and chevelle stocker or superbird. Throw a couple sheets of decals with the correct repro numbers and cont stickers. waterslide of coarse. That might make for an interesting combo.Paint it the way you want it.Maybe even come out with an 76-77 olds 442 stocker body.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You see, it's not just me. Good call 2.8


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see and hear it already. The big fan fare!! AW announces a vintage NASCAR four pack!! Mercury, Matador, Cordoba/Magnum, and an Olds Cutlass!!! 


P.S. Released on Super 3 chassis, and a funky wheelbase that doesn't fit anything else!! :lol:


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can see and hear it already. The big fan fare!! AW announces a vintage NASCAR four pack!! Mercury, Matador, Cordoba/Magnum, and an Olds Cutlass!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Released on Super 3 chassis, and a funky wheelbase that doesn't fit anything else!! :lol:


LOL ,Xtrac with bodies that sit correctly!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> P.S. Released on Super 3 chassis, and a funky wheelbase that doesn't fit anything else!!


So that's what you'd like to see AutoWorld produce? This thread is "Hey AutoWorld, Cars I'd Like To See Produced." Hmm.

This would be a new design. The wheelbase on the current Super III is fine, not funky. The Super III body mounts are unique to the chassis, just like they are on the Mega-Gs and Tomy Turbo/SRT open wheel cars. 

AutoWorld has probably produced well over 100 unique body/color combinations in the past 5 years including TJets (2 types), Magnatractions (2 types), Semi Trucks, Specialty Chassis, special chase cars, special first release cars, pit kits (2 types), race sets, and soon drag cars and a drag strip with starting tree and finish line. Oh, and they stuck their neck way out into unknown territory for them by trying to do a high performance magnet car. Considering their background, they came close to delivering something very compelling. Who has done more?

If this were a glass half full versus glass half empty thing it would be subjective. But AutoWorld has more than filled the glass. If they forgot to put the little umbrella on top of the drink, I still forgive them. I'd just like to see them do some race inspired bodies and something other than American Muscle Car for a change, but I'm not going to ding them for what they've already done, which is genuinely impressive when viewed with big picture lenses.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well said AFX TOO!

Autoworld has done alot for the HO Slot Car hobby. If they never made anything, (going all the way back to the first Pullbacks) what would you have?

Bodies from some manufactures at $10.00 to $45.00 range (NO CHASSIS) and Vintage cars from $25.00 to $100.00 plus. No thankyou. And thank you Autoworld for the affordable alternative.

AW hasn't been perfect, but no one is. But the quanity of product is good. The quality has gotton better. No longer are the cars tied down by wires in the jewel cases causing bent axles. 

The Super III, improved can be a good out of the box racer. As is now modified into a Super Stock it's a good race. MTYODER modified one and it screams with handling too.

Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can see and hear it already. The big fan fare!! AW announces a vintage NASCAR four pack!! Mercury, Matador, Cordoba/Magnum, and an Olds Cutlass!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Released on Super 3 chassis, and a funky wheelbase that doesn't fit anything else!! :lol:


 
Love the selection and if they come in kit form, all the better! No more paint stripping. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm in for a few sets for sure, may even go back to buying a master case.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. Apparently, my sarcastic humor got missed there.. 

I am quite pleased with the bodies that JL/AW have put out. That is why I have most of them, some up to 5 or 6 of a color. (even some of the ugly ducklings that hardly anyone liked) What Tom Lowe needs to look at are the holes in the market and fill them. The four body styles that I partly borrowed from 2.8 are missing in the market place or hard to find, and I'm sure would be welcome, even if they came coated with the mystery paint that is almost impossible to make go away. It would still be a good starting point for those guys who have an affection to that era of racing, even if stripping bodies had to be done. Agreed, unpainted body kits with the appropriate chrome add ons and clear glass, and maybe a couple decal sets included with each body would sell like hotcakes. JL/AW has done a great job of filling a niche market so far. My tongue in cheek humor was more of an attempt to steer that potential body to an X traction chassis... in a funny way. I'm sorry if you guys didn't see it that way.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AFX2, you said it. Youve said what Ive been saying whenever AW starts getting grilled. Theyve done more to breathe new life into the hobby than most other mfgs combined. As long as they continue to put out a good product at a competitive price and bodystyles I want, Ill buy them. If I have to tweak something here and there that suits me just fine.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No apology Required Joe... ever.*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm sorry if you guys didn't see it that way.


Especially from you. Your fondness of the AW line-up is well known by those who know you best. Aside from that though, last time I checked this was a free country and you're free to speak your mind and make suggestions as does everyone else when a topic is brought up. Even if ya did have an axe to grind... you're more than entitled to your heartfelt .02, your sour grapes, or your tongue in cheek.... whichever it happens to be. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Geez Louise...Let's not go there and say we did!*

No worries Joe, some of us actually appreciate angled humor. The brusque slap upside yo head is right on que.

The joke is on the sabre rattlers anyway. The "Otto Whirled" gestapo has virtually no sense of humor. Never had it ....never will. When they are not organizing parades and touring dates for their Kool Aid fueled marching band and drill team; they will show up at your door with pitchforks, red-oil torches, to tar and feather you for even the slightest hint of disention. :freak:

Can ya feel it coming? Been a long summer, the "Bored" is typically seasonally flat, and then someone like you makes a little joke. Might as well go out in the yard and get my throwin rocks and plow up a fresh batch of slinging mud. :thumbsup:

So after we flatten a coupla tires, shaving cream some windsheilds, and TP a few trees; Hank will throw the Padlock of Posterity on our annual Civil War re-enactment. :tongue: 

See Joe? 

viva Le BRASSCAR!!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm. Apparently, my sarcastic humor got missed there..
> 
> I am quite pleased with the bodies that JL/AW have put out. That is why I have most of them, some up to 5 or 6 of a color. (even some of the ugly ducklings that hardly anyone liked) What Tom Lowe needs to look at are the holes in the market and fill them. The four body styles that I partly borrowed from 2.8 are missing in the market place or hard to find, and I'm sure would be welcome, even if they came coated with the mystery paint that is almost impossible to make go away. It would still be a good starting point for those guys who have an affection to that era of racing, even if stripping bodies had to be done. Agreed, unpainted body kits with the appropriate chrome add ons and clear glass, and maybe a couple decal sets included with each body would sell like hotcakes. JL/AW has done a great job of filling a niche market so far. My tongue in cheek humor was more of an attempt to steer that potential body to an X traction chassis... in a funny way. I'm sorry if you guys didn't see it that way.



Sorry I didn't see your sense of humor there. I've seen enough threads where Autoworld is the topic, then it turns into an Autoworld Roast.

But your idea for your release is spot on. I like those 60's and 70's stock cars. Unpainted bodies with the trimmings and decals would be great.
I'd like to see a 70, 71, or 72 Monte Carlo and paint and decorate it as Bobby Allison's Coca-Cola sponsored racer. On the Xtraction of course.

Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*uh....*



Bill Hall said:


> So after we flatten a coupla tires!!!


Let's not go here... please... I just got all four rolling.  nd


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> Well said AFX TOO!
> 
> Autoworld has done alot for the HO Slot Car hobby. If they never made anything, (going all the way back to the first Pullbacks) what would you have?
> 
> Randy.


75 bare chassis!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Just trying to throw more balance into the mix. As A/FX Nut pointed out, there's always plenty of people slinging it whenever AW comes up. But in the words of someone who knew how to win, and saw that the path to winning often passes through failed attempts...



> _I can accept failure.
> Everyone fails at something.
> But I can't accept not trying.
> _
> -- Michael Jordan


The bright lights of Chicago apparently reach all the way to Mishawaka.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sorry Dave*



tjd241 said:


> Let's not go here... please... I just got all four rolling.  nd


Fergot you were almost willing to throw yerself on the mercy of public transportation last week...fer want of four good skins.

Lesee now where'd I put that list?....aw carp!.... lost it again!

fiddy chebbie coupe in royal blue, slightly dumped with with wide and tucked chrome reverse wheels

49 caddy fastback in plum or burgundy, shaved and dechromed

49 skylark vert in metallic sky blue and white two tone with whitewalls and period wires

37 chev touring and sedan in metallic green including the fenders and runningboards

35 ford coupe in black with fat blackwalls and lime spokers and the matching matching lime pinstripe

40 ford humpback sedan in bright red with fat rims and whitewalls with stock hub caps

57 t-bird with removable hardtop in baby blue of course, try and make it accurate

61 caddy vert and hardtop in bone white and full on chrome...hold the silver paint if you please 

This list morphs everytime the topic comes up cuz I'm to lame to write it down and far to lazy to search the last thread this topic came up in.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I like your '40 Ford Tudor suggestion a LOT, Bill. Needs Torq thrusts and blackwalls but I like it just the same! 

Whether for the XT or SIII chassis I dont care either way, but Id really, REALLY like to see either a '32 or '34 Ford coupe, full body and fenders. That way we could bob fenders, hood, sides of hood, add an exposed engine, etc as we pleased. Personally, I favor the full fendered look with just the top of the hood remaining but the blower scoop poking thru, the sides cut out to give the plant some shoulder room and the header pipes clearly exposed.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

I think the blank stockers would sell like crazy,I havnt ran a super 3 yet,I'm old school.X-trac and some good silicones low stance and maybe a hotter arm.I would just like the bodies to be able to put on my old magnas and afx chassis.And the steelie wheels.Those type cars should be set up to run on the older chassis .The market would be alot bigger because their are more of these cars out there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Speaking of wheels, how about an X trac release with a set of wheels styled like the chrome plated steelies found on the pull backs?? Just for something different....


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How about a 70 Monte carlo?70 GTO,71 GTO,or 62-65 Chevy II?????
Dragula


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Speaking of wheels, how about an X trac release with a set of wheels styled like the chrome plated steelies found on the pull backs?? Just for something different....


In about a billion other threads I suggested just re-popping ALL the AFX wheels. Would like to see the 6-spoke G+ style ones adapted for the XT chassis (smaller holes on the fronts, and the shoulder spacers added in basically) as well as new 5-spoke rears based on the supermagnatraction rears. Then theyd be deep dish all the way around.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Besides new castings, Autoworld has put out some great cars I would love to see repaints of, the tjet Mustang Mach 1's from release 5, the 59 Impala and lots more, that xtraction Mustang could really be awesome too.
I know, I know, a kit form and we could all paint are own, but alot of us are not as gifted in the paint world (although I like trying, lol.)

And hopefully, with the surge of trucks, Autoworld could do the old Aurora Fire Dept. Firetruck...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

How bout a 66 mustang gt-350h .The red 68 shelby they did was perfect.Would love to see a correct looking 66.How bout a gremlin -x ,rebel machine, and a ford talledega.70 gto judge, and buick gsx.All these in x-trac.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some great suggestions here guys. Is anybody from AutoWorld even listening?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Gremlin X would RULE! And yes there was an AW rep looking at another AW thread I started so im sure he's visited here too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Please,please,please 1966 Impala!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

cant forget the origional tuner cars,,,,Rabit gti,,omni glh,,,datsun 510,,And 1 more muscle car. 70 pontiac firebird formula 400.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with the bodies sitting way to high they are starting to look like HP7 cars but i think that all started to happen when the cliff hanger or similar sets came out and if the car was to low it would not go up the ramp just like when the started taking the bottom of the front bumpers off the nascar bodies and half the time those where not the right car most of them where Pontiac Grand Prix with Chevy badging.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

see below sorry about that


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

One more tuner and muscle 91 CRX Si and a 66 Chevelle SS the Chevelle would look great on a tjet


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

The big thing for me is make em fit right and make em fit low. Nothing looks worse than a great body sitting to high atop any chassis. As for my wants.... humm i like all kinds of stuff but mostly TJET stuff so hows about a nice EURO Lot containing a Bugatti Veyron , Lambo Diablo and perhaps a Ferrari Maranello or 355. Toss in a Porshe Cayman ? Next up why not some TJET fairgrounds stuff 55 , 56 , 58 Chevys and Fords ? Lotsa cool custom options and color schemes to be had !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

First question asked should be....?

ding ding ding....yeah thats right!

Has it been done before, done to death, or going to be done poorly? Then Fugedabowdit!

I mean holly crap-a-roni, look at that government cheese version of the 57 Cheb they barfed out...or the fun house mirror VW bug.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

As I stated in this thread. European Super Car Release. I have to check, but I heard VW owns Lamborghini and some other car companies. Autoworld has a license with VW.  Hmmmm. Shouldn't be hard to get a license for the Veyron and Lambo of some type.

I like the Muscle Cars but I think it wouldn't hurt if Autoworld did a Super Car Release.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK... Here's my wish list...*

I would like AW to use a standard Aurora T Jet chassis' dimensions as parameters when they tool new bodies. This is the main woe for a lot of us T Jet guys. Some of us are trying to lower a body designed around a "jacked up, fat tired", tough ones chassis, whose design doesn't take into consideration us old fogey types lowering the body down over skinny rims and tires. The latest release Nova is a good example. The body is too narrow to slam the body properly. If fact, a extra few millimeters beyond T Jet clearance in body width would really be cool, as that will allow for slightly beefier wheel tire combos with slamming. They are not the only guilty parties in doing this. For examples, Dash did a beautiful job designing the roadrunner body, except I find it too narrow widthwise to slam, and to me seems a little small all the way around. Model Motorings GTX could have used an extra millimeter or two also. As Bill pointed out, correct proportions are important. And pointing the finger of guilt can go way back into the stone age. I've heard criticism of AW's cougar (mustang too) being short in the doors (what dragula referred to in another thread basically as clown car syndrome). But a quick comparison of an Aurora cougar to an AW showed the door seams identical! :lol: 

*OK. Time for me to go into fantasy land....*
I wish I could turn back time and convince JL to have done things a little differently. It's water under the bridge now, but I think they made a mistake in releasing their T Jet chassis as they did. It would have been way more lucrative to release a true to the original T jet chassis, and they could have made a killing on hop up parts. Is it too late? Well probably. Between Dash and Harrison Woodrow's MM both working on or reworking a repop of the T jet, I'd say the window of opportunity is closed. If they could have done it as I wish they had in the onset, there would be no reason for others to do it. Oh, and as long as I'm daydreaming, molding the bodies in black instead of milk bottle white plastic would make my life way easier... 

No jokes, just facts. As Nuther Dave pointed out, for those who don't follow what I mess with, and what I do, keep this in mind. About 90% of the cars in my collection are JL/AW. About 90% of those are T jets. And about 70% of those are without chassis. (waiting for repops, or scavenging old rebuildable Aurora) And over 90% of the JL/AW chassis I have mounted to bodies have Aurora 9 tooth crowns/ pinions in them. Anything to slow them down!! :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

What I want to see is AW to repop either the original G+ or Supermagnatraction chassis. Or better yet maybe an amalgamation of the best features of the 2: the snap-in rear axle, simpler pickup arrangement, and rear wheels (the way all AFX 5-spokes SHOULD have been molded) from the Supermag, and the front axle designed for individual stub axles, while being easily modded for a pass-thru full axle like on the G+.

AW shouldve started here when they decided to release an inline motored chassis, the R&D is already done. Theyre proven designs that are great to race and both of those chassis are still popular and sought after today. Theyve stood the test of time so it'd be worth re-doing either one.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would like AW to use a standard Aurora T Jet chassis' dimensions as parameters when they tool new bodies. This is the main woe for a lot of us T Jet guys. Some of us are trying to lower a body designed around a "jacked up, fat tired", tough ones chassis, whose design doesn't take into consideration us old fogey types lowering the body down over skinny rims and tires. The latest release Nova is a good example. The body is too narrow to slam the body properly. If fact, a extra few millimeters beyond T Jet clearance in body width would really be cool, as that will allow for slightly beefier wheel tire combos with slamming. They are not the only guilty parties in doing this. For examples, Dash did a beautiful job designing the roadrunner body, except I find it too narrow widthwise to slam, and to me seems a little small all the way around. Model Motorings GTX could have used an extra millimeter or two also. As Bill pointed out, correct proportions are important. And pointing the finger of guilt can go way back into the stone age. I've heard criticism of AW's cougar (mustang too) being short in the doors (what dragula referred to in another thread basically as clown car syndrome). But a quick comparison of an Aurora cougar to an AW showed the door seams identical! :lol:
> 
> *OK. Time for me to go into fantasy land....*
> I wish I could turn back time and convince JL to have done things a little differently. It's water under the bridge now, but I think they made a mistake in releasing their T Jet chassis as they did. It would have been way more lucrative to release a true to the original T jet chassis, and they could have made a killing on hop up parts. Is it too late? Well probably. Between Dash and Harrison Woodrow's MM both working on or reworking a repop of the T jet, I'd say the window of opportunity is closed.
> ...


Autoworld could still make a standard Thunderjet Chassis if they wanted too. All they have to do is change four parts. Go to a 9 tooth drive pinion gear, standard t-jet crown gear, standard t-jet hubs with thin flanges, and the axles. 

I still want to see Dash's and Model Motoring's versions released to the market. They're needed! I spent about a half hour scavenging through a tray of parts to get standard t-jet chassis parts. Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Too much playdoh*



A/FX Nut said:


> Autoworld could still make a standard Thunderjet Chassis if they wanted too. All they have to do is change four parts. Go to a 9 tooth drive pinion gear, standard t-jet crown gear, standard t-jet hubs with thin flanges, and the axles.
> 
> I still want to see Dash's and Model Motoring's versions released to the market. They're needed! I spent about a half hour scavenging through a tray of parts to get standard t-jet chassis parts. Randy.


Nice dreams Randy.  

I kinda like grublin through my parts menagerie though...sometimes I find whole cars in there....they just need put together.

On a side note: I dont believe a plastic nine tooth pinion will cut the mustard.
Given what a hotrodded A-dub will do it's stock crown gear when you install a standard T-jet nine tooth. "Shred-a-rama!"

Not sure how one would get the plastic nine tooth to hang on the pinion shaft. IMHO there's just not enough shoulder to get a grip on the pinion shaft; given the torque it has to withstand.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Agreed Bill,

Brass nine tooth pinion would be the way to go.

The half hour I spent digging through a parts tray was Sunday at the Midwest Show.

I did make a standard T-Jet chassis from an Autoworld chassis yesterday. I replaced the driven gear and pinion gear with brass ones. It runs good. 

I'm probably dreaming but, Autoworld has suprised us in the past, maybe they'll do it again.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ya cant go wrong*

Randy,

IMHO the nine tooth was always the more useable and fun ratio for smaller home tracks and road courses. Over the last coupla years (since Noddaz posted his initial findings) I've perverted the poor things several different ways. Never with any specific end strategy...just fer fun and drive-ability mostly. 

Although the materials and workmanship leave a something to be desired in most areas...they do have a great little power plant that can be exploited. The tri-lams and fat magnets work great for me. Once ya toss out the "hypno gears" (a chat term that makes me laugh hysterically every time I hear it) things settle right down. The little pinion puts the power band right about where I like it with just enough wiggle room for some toying with wheels and tires.

For the record, I have had issues with the crown gear so I usually just mate a standard t-jet crown with the pinion retrofit as a matter of course. Keep in mind that the rear journal in the chassis where the pinion shaft drops through must be opened up a smidgen. I've found that it helps immensly to open it southwards or towards the back apron. Takes the bind right out! Uther Joe will back me on this little nuance. (I use the side flutes of my 1/16" drill in a the pinvise to carefully ream the hole wider and direct it's new center location rear ward.) 

Some where in my menagerie I also have an AW chassis with the retrofitted gears AND Brass bushings pressed in all the appropriate places. It's a beautiful running thing...and should be for the amount of time invested; but as Win 43 points out every time I get all riled up..."Ya had to tinker with t-jets a bit back in the day too."

All in all ... if they could just keep all the chassis bores square, plumb and somewhat within tolerance I would only change a coupla things...the gears obviously...heck they already make a small pinion in metal ...it's on the armature shaft of the new four gears .....duh? All ya need is a shouldered crown or some spacers and a driven gear to pull off the retrofit. 

Then I'd go a grade er three higher on those playdoh axles. It does twist my crank when I have to dip into my genny axle stash to straighten things up. 

The wheel and tire thing is an issue for lots of people too, but around here I just toss the stuff into the fergedaboudit box cuz it's not worth the trouble. Why fight it. They were fairly tarded in the day and now they definately arent quite right. LOL

Ultimately ya get what ya pay for. Really they AW t-jets are not that far away...then again neither is Alpha Centauri depending on how ya look at it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes and yes, Bill!! But there is a couple more issues that would need to be addressed. That's the pinion shaft, and the nub under the gear plate that keeps the driven gear from floating. The current AW pinion shaft is way too small a diameter to accommodate an arm gear, or an Aurora gear for that matter. This is why the shaft hole must be opened up, and favored to the back of the plate. That little nub under the AW plate would need to be made just a hair longer, and set back a smigeon.. Anything is possible with a little creativity, but on a manufacturing scale the task may seem dauntingly impossible. Especially if there's 10,000 top plates sitting in a warehouse waiting for their turn at the assembly line..


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I noticed that journal issue when I modified my AW chassis Bill. Since original thunderjet chassis are getting harder to find, I thought I'd try converting one of the Autoworld / Johhny Lightning chassis.

Autoworld doesn't have to make an exact copy of the Aurora Thunderjet 500 chassis. If they changed the four parts mentioned, they would be okay. They don't have to share the same specs of the Aurora pinion shaft. Although, all of the Autoworld parts of their T-jet500 chassis being totally interchangeable with the Aurora chassis would be idea.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah I guess I forgot to mention that the shaft and sometimes the gear plate become ballast for the shop vac as well. This is part of the reason I played around with the brass bushing scenario. Just cuz the bores are wabo-ed or the fixed bushing isnt tall enough is no reason to throw away perfectly good junk. Right?

Funny part is, at least from my perspective, that the extension spacer nubbin on the underside works out right most times...when you change the driven gear, the pinion shaft, the pinion gear, AND the crown gear, then everything seems to cooperate itself together better. I presume there's some dimensional scrimping going on on the AW crown diameter...not that I ever checked, but an in-hand old fart blind guy comparison to the original part would indicate that there's some hanky panky going on there.

Admittedly, no two of these are ever the same. If the fixed bush is indeed too short (and some are!) than that particular gear plate is a perfect candidate for the bushing insert. All one has to do is leave the bushing a little long and press it in. File and dress to fit.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> I noticed that journal issue when I modified my AW chassis Bill. Since original thunderjet chassis are getting harder to find, I thought I'd try converting one of the Autoworld / Johhny Lightning chassis.
> 
> Autoworld doesn't have to make an exact copy of the Aurora Thunderjet 500 chassis. If they changed the four parts mentioned, they would be okay. They don't have to share the same specs of the Aurora pinion shaft. Although, all of the Autoworld parts of their T-jet500 chassis being totally interchangeable with the Aurora chassis would be idea.
> 
> ...


To be honest, as long as we have dedicated people making after market parts there's no reason to assume we cant continue playing with little cars until we tip over and drop dead.

The way I finger it...with what cores I have squirrelled away... and people making high quality replacement stuff like RTHO, to name just one, I can continue reloading chassis until St. Swizzums day. 

They, meaning manufacturers, could stop producing complete cars when I type the period at the end of this sentence, and I would still have enough projects and goings on to keep me busy until they put me in the old slotters home. 

Argueably some of these "bits" can add up, how ever spending the kids inheretence should be part of every parents financial plan... and keeping the money flowing to small businesses is every Americans responsibility! LOL!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I would like to see them remake the vibe cars, I know they were not fast or reliable, but it would just be cool if they did


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'd love to see them make cars like the Muscle Machines die-cast cars.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

DesertSlot said:


> I'd love to see them make cars like the Muscle Machines die-cast cars.


they have those cars (1/64th) at a dollor store by me, i bought 10 and display them with my hot wheels


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have specific cars I'd like to see released. I am glad we have manufactures out there making product. I hope it continues for a long time.

Randy.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Lighted cop cars*

I want some lighted cop cars. Well my son wants them more than me. LOL Come on Autoworld its the 21st century! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------

